# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Stena Egeria [Hoa Sen, Vinashin Prince, Cartour]

## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό το Stena Egeria που έρχεται Πειραιά από  Σουέζ όπως λέει το AIS του ξέρει κανείς τι είναι και ποιος το  αγόρασε?





> Tο πλοίο έχει δέσει δίπλα από το Ro/Ro Ayshe όπου βρίσκεται στην ΝΑΥΣΙ.!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184204 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184205 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184206 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184207 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184208





> Καλησπέρα το πλοίο έκανε δρομολόγια στην Κίνα  (Yantai) προς Νότια Κορέα σαν RoRo. Για λογαριασμό της Stena το project  αυτό στην Κίνα απέτυχε και το πλοίο περίσσευε γι'αυτό απόδρομολογήθηκε.  Το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί και ήρθε εδώ για επισκευές. Μετά θα φύγει από την  Ελλάδα.


Το _STENA EGERIA_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος. Κατασκευασμένο το _2001_ στην Ιταλία (CANTIERI NAVALI VISENTINI - PORTO VIRO) ως _CARTOUR_, και μετέπειτα VINASHIN PRINCE και HOA SEN. Φέρει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9243447_ και σημαία Κύπρου.

IMG_0280.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Stena Egeria έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό μέχρι ανοικτά του Πόρου και τώρα επιστρέφει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε πριν απο λιγο με προορισμο το ΔΥΡΑΧΙΟ. Αυτη την ωρα περναει τον Διαυλο

----------


## Ellinis

Οπως γράφει το shipax εχει ναλωθει για ενα χρόνο στην Adria

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Stena Egeria όπως δείχνει το AIS του στην ANCONA έχει γίνει AF MICHELA.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Παντως αν και δούλευε (και το έχουμε βάλει και στην κατηγορία) ως Ro-Ro, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τώρα ταξιδεύει σαν κανονικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ (εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος, αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει)... Τα δρομολόγιά του πάντως τα εκτελεί με 21kn περίπου (πρωτοποριακό ίσως για την AF που την είχαμε συνηθίσει με τα παρωχημένα/παλαιούτσικα μεν, πλην όμως τίμια, αξιοπρεπή και ιστορικά πλοία της...  :Cool New: ).

----------

